# Baileyfest 2010 Carnage Report



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I like seanlee's idea of of having some sort of record of the carnage from the weekend, so, I decided to create this thread. Did you fuck up First Falls? Did you swim Supermax? Did you get defeated at Deer Creek? Let's hear the war stories! So, there you were..................


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I got there late in the day, after floating the Chutes with the family. I struggled to find people sober enough at 4 pm for a second lap. Ended up boating with folks I knew only virtually, including a first timer in a play boat. Good thing he had a good roll, 'cause his brace wasn't in yesterday. 6-7 rolls before reaching Supermax.

Everything else went clean. Another member rolled in trash can.

I fired up SM for the first time in a few years and managed to catch the elusive 5th Eddy. 

Great day. Great to get on the river and make some new friends.


Vid from SM 
YouTube - Bailey 8/14/10


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Solid old school line. Nice work


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Is it new skewl to just bomb it, instead of picking it apart in a pussy like fashion?


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

I think I counted six including the right eddy turn after the first hole. Hell ya. Supa fun day... I saw some carnage so better fess up or sean lee is going to call you out. Dave you'll know new skewl when you see the video of my line.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Not quite carnage, but I took the less conventional left line at the supermax hourglass. Worked out all right.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Bring out your Tom pictures!!!!


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

Dave that is one sweet line.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mine*

I got some for ya all. I flipped in some manky water below trash can. Set up to roll and took a huge hit to my head and shoulder. So hard that I blacked out. Came too upside down underwater on the back deck and was barely coherent enough to pull my skirt. Got more beat up trying to make the shore. Badly bruised shoulder and wicked headache to go with a slightly bruised ego. thanks to the Shred Ready T-Dub for probably saving my life. Saw two really really good boaters drinking bootie beers at the takeout just after I downed my bootie PBR. Thanks to Ian and the Craw for an awesome takeout party. Lots of boaters.....Atom....


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

Holy Cow Atom! Glad to hear yer OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I swam like a goddamn fish yesterday in the first falls, the river always teaches you to respect it. I gave that drop zero concern and ended up swimming because of it, and swimming fast. I think I was only in there for 20 seconds at most and figured I would have to swim out anyways so I might as well swim early. I was able to push off my boat and get some handholds on the left wall to pull myself out, so the swim wasn't bad at all and everyone there got all my shit (thanks ian for fishing the boat out). After getting all my shit back, I went back up and ran it again!
Dave that was a sick line I've gotta try that next time, you looked in complete control the whole way and styled the shit outta it!
o yeah sean is still a pussy


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Got pinned with a sieve less then a foot down stream. Buddy managed to get there and pull my boat over before I pulled my skirt and floated into the sieve. Wasn't paying attention and found myself upside down against the undercut wall just after SM, got my paddle pulled outta my hand, so I hung out upside down in my kayak until I was out and away from the undercut. Pulled my skirt and booked it for the far bank. 

Dave, I thought that was some very skilled paddling down SM. Nice Job.

Great day of paddling.


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

It was indeed a great line, Dave- glad I got to see it in person. Great fun boating with you!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

HA. I love those dissing on 1st falls. That thing is a bitch. I was talking with some old schoolers earlier this summer and we thought it may have changed in the last few years. The line has gotten thinner. I've witnessed at least 10 swims there from talented boaters.
Joe


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

When I first ran Bailey in '96 it was all but standard to run first falls. Something changed in the wood pile just above on the right in '99 or thereabouts making it something everyone but Forrest and the like would portage. Seems to ebb and flow since, but never reverted to how straight forward it was 15 years ago.

And yes Evan I counted 6 eddies too; it was only the 5th one that seemed worth mentioning.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I swam like a sea bass today! Storie to come tomorrow when I sober up. Had a great time though and met some sik ass boaters that are funnier than hell. Thanks for grabbin' my shit southern gents!


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Story not storie I need another coors gold and good night


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

5th eddy is tricky


----------



## raymod2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that eddy hopping business the usual way to run Class V? If so, I think I'll stick to Class III.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

I know nothing about boating this type of water, but I liked your methodical ways, Dave. Reminded me of the way I get down a technical ski mountaineering route. Like a surgeon.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Dave, I might not be paddling with some of the more talented boaters often, but I rarely see or hear of anyone just bombing down Supermax. Three to four eddies seem the standard I always witness, depending what line people take in Tampax. Barring blown lines, of course.

Saturday, for my carnage, I fucked up twice. Flipped trying to line up right as I was coming into the second eddy, and then flushed down the left side in the hourglass and rolled up right as I dropped down next to the undercut, flipped again and rolled up at the back end of the third eddy facing upstream. I wasn't going to stay in that third eddy no matter what I really wanted to do, and ended up ran half of Tampax backwards as a result of going out of that eddy backwards.

Sunday, opted for just Tampax and was going to run the far right side then come back left for the last drop, but I went a little too far right, flipped in the seam above the last drop, and tried to roll before I was set up properly so I ended up flushing down the left side upside down and rolled up finally at the bottom. (I assume it was the left side, since I didn't feel any rocks) It was horribly frustrating and **embarrassing.*


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

sweet line Dave. thanks for the heads up on the vid. I enjoy.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Beautiful run, Dave. That is how it's done. I think the water was higher Sunday. Where you there then and able to duplicate it? The eddies were not as clean. 

Being off my game Sunday, I walked it. Done SM enough to know when I feel up to it and when not. It was fun watching most others pursue it Sunday, though. However, very few styled it, but that's alright. Most made it without a swim. SM is difficult to be perfect on. Obviously, Dave Frank was, though. Great job!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.

Ken I hear you; There was a brief window in my career when I almost always ran it, but I've walked it more than run it over the years.

I did not make it back for Sunday.

Patrick- I am glad your roll is solid; sounds scary to me.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

raymod2 said:


> Is that eddy hopping business the usual way to run Class V? If so, I think I'll stick to Class III.


That can be a good, and fun, way to run class 3. Break it down.

Thanks for that vid Dave. Nicely done.

P.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a great time on my first trip down Bailey! No swims to report from the RCRE crew, but I do know of at least one person that refused to drink his bootie beer at the campfire party... Had a great time on Gore Sunday!!!


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Ian, thanks a ton for organizing this!

For my virgin run, I had one roll just below trash can and another to get out of the little hole at the bottom of the last rapid (not sure of the name, but there is a "Mystery Eddy" in there somewhere). Other than that, I almost had some serious carnage in the form of shatting my pants as I dropped in the S-turns section below 4 Falls. Walked all of the big 3 and felt great doing it. This was the toughest water I've ever run and I have a whole new respect for the class V crowd. Watching the boat get fished out of 1st fall and seeing many successful lines at Supermax (and a couple unsuccessful lines) was a cool learning experience. Awesome day!

Thanks to Jason for a stellar lead Saturday! Was great meeting & paddling with you.

Josh


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Dave,

I actually think you did the boating community a dis-service. By making SM look sooo easy you'll have testosterone poisoned newbies thinking they can do it also. I see many epics ahead. You'd have done us a favor if you would have washed out of at least one eddy backwards.

Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL JOB!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike Hartley said:


> Dave,
> 
> I actually think you did the boating community a dis-service. By making SM look sooo easy you'll have testosterone poisoned newbies thinking they can do it also. I see many epics ahead. You'd have done us a favor if you would have washed out of at least one eddy backwards.
> 
> Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL JOB!


lol... FWIW, and if they post the vid you can all watch, but I put in on Tampax and ferried over to that 5th eddy pretty easily. Rather then just catch it and peelout I decided to just turn down stream and was way too far right on the curler. Went over sideways, flipped, missed my roll and went over the last drop upside down (on the left thank god). My vid will show how a blown eddy maneuver can end.

As far as style, eddy hopping anything is good form.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Mike Hartley said:


> Dave,
> 
> I actually think you did the boating community a dis-service. By making SM look sooo easy you'll have testosterone poisoned newbies thinking they can do it also. I see many epics ahead. You'd have done us a favor if you would have washed out of at least one eddy backwards.
> 
> Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL JOB!


LOL. Honestly, though, I hope it inspires them. It is much like my seeing Kevin Padden slice apart No Name rapid on the Animas back in '82. Seeing a 4 meter boat carve in and out of micro eddies inspired me to know that that was what I needed to aspire to. That said, I saw some apparent teenagers run SM on Sunday and they certainly looked pretty confident and skilled. I agree though, Mike, many there weren't completely solid. But, what doesn't kill us should make us stronger. The only way to get better at kayaking is to do it. Just remeber, be respectful of our abilities on any given day. 

Cheers!
Ken


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice Dave. I didn't know Supermax had so many eddies. Maybe it's because I only deem it worthy of running when it's much higher. 

I ran the timid new school line. The only thing old school about my run was peeling out into the eddy above the rapid, looking over my shoulder and through the noise and haze seeing Sean Lee standing on top of the middle rock with fists pumping in the air and screaming at the top of his lungs. Awesome weekend.

Oh, and of course Tom swim footage will be forthcoming. No Colorado event is complete without it.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a junkshow through the last drop of Deer Creek. On the second to last drop I ran the rocky slide thing on the left and got pushed too far to the right. I angled my boat left and tried paddling like a maniac to get to the center of the final drop. Ended up sideways pushing up against that pointy rock right at the top of the drop. For a few seconds I was hugging the rock like it was my long lost father. Ended up getting pushed into that manky section of the drop upside down. Luckily the few blows I took weren't too bad, rolled up no problem.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

*An even better line*

Dave, nice line indeed.

But, I have a much better picture of Dave from Big South this summer running the hole at the bottom of slideways. Now, my memory is a little hazy as to what happened next...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Buckrodgers said:


> Dave, nice line indeed.
> 
> But, I have a much better picture of Dave from Big South this summer running the hole at the bottom of slideways. Now, my memory is a little hazy as to what happened next...


You mean he didn't put in a power back stroke and boof the hole backwards?

P.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

We met a guy at the put-in asking us to take him down as it was his first time. He gave us a long list of runs that he did but none were up to par with Bailey, however, he told us he had a solid roll...Bomber, I asked....he said yes.

He swam out of 2nd falls with no roll attempt. I told him to stick to me like glue and we spanked the steepness rapids. Then he stopped following me and swam again on a no name rapid below Supermax, losing his paddle. A member of my crew gave him his break-down paddle and he proceeded to swim above Deer Creek rapid. A dude on shore threw him a rope in the middle of a group of paddlers trying to make the scout eddy above Deer Creek. While pulling in the swimmer, he close-lined 2 members of my group and flushed them down into DC backwards all tangled up in the rope. They ended up running Deer Creek without ever seeing it for their first time (and stomped it). After the third swim, we told the guy he better hike out. Later, we came across him after he had passed the Mystery Eddy move and gave him our break-down once again to finish the paddle out.

I do not think anyone should say they have a bomber roll unless they know how and when to use it. He was a nice guy and is a good paddler, but a bomb-proof roll he is lacking.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

You're a little too far left on Slideways there Dave. Here's a shot of me demonstrating the proper line.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Style*



Gary E said:


> Solid old school line. Nice work


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone know what they flows were this past wknd? On Bailey, Foxton, Waterton and Deckers?


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

There was a guy in our group who flipped after the boof/rockslide near the bottom of Deercreek. Before getting a chance to roll up, he floated too far right, got hung up on a rock and then ran the bottom drop upside-down (or -as a close witness put it "he had a great upside-down boof"). Of course, all of this ended in a swim. 

My guess is that Bailey saw more swims this weekend than any other weekend in CO kayaking history. And I bet there will be more swims next year.


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

PattyNYCO said:


> Does anyone know what they flows were this past wknd? On Bailey, Foxton, Waterton and Deckers?


We saw 275 to near 400ish cfs this weekend on the north fork. It's this guage:

Detail Graph

Edit: Deckers -> Chutes was 450-500ish.
Waterton was 800-1000.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Flows on saturday and sunday were...

~360 cfs in bailey / foxton

~500 cfs in deckers 

~1000 cfs in waterton.

Looks like flows bumped up to close to 400 sunday around noon on bailey. Not sure where the water came from.

Love the carnage report. Saw some entertaining beatdowns. I witnessed a boater temporarily broach on the rock that splits the left and middle lines at the crux of supermax. He flipped, went left upside down and dissappeared under the undercut. I've heard stories of that happening, but its the first time I witnessed it. Creepy.

Looking forward to the first annual Tom Janney Beat Down Fest video!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Way to go tom!


----------



## raymod2 (Jul 22, 2010)

It sounds like all the carnage was on the Bailey run. Any reports from Foxton? Waterton? I ran Waterton Saturday evening in a tandem ducky (solo) and the waves were huge at 1000cfs. I handled the first major drop (Green Bridge?) and got through the hole OK but the 4-5 foot standing waves after that were too much for me and I fell out. The boat ran into a narrow eddy and I climbed back in only to flip immediately after exiting the eddy (I was being pushed into a rock wall on my left and my right tube submerged). There was some calm water after that so I was able to flip the boat back over and climb back in. The rest of the run to the reservoir was fairly uneventful. Overall it seemed pretty hardcore for a Class III but the swims were not unpleasant.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

There were a bunch of people swimming Foxton.. I know of two boat pins resulting from the owners swimming. Any news on how the CW cruise went? Usually some good carnage on those.


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

LineDawg said:


> There were a bunch of people swimming Foxton.. I know of two boat pins resulting from the owners swimming. Any news on how the CW cruise went? Usually some good carnage on those.


We had 1 swimmer in the boulder garden and 3 or 4 swimmers in the lower Foxton part. Nothing spectacular. All gear pretty quickly recovered. Everyone put back in, and finished the run. 22 boaters in total.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah that was me with the head boof! Not the greatest line I have ever taken and the swim was embarrassing but better than taking another one off my dome piece. Just felt off thAt day, still had a blast! Good times and good people.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Conclusion: Head boof of deer creek rapid not recommend !


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

JeremyTheMonster said:


> We had 1 swimmer in the boulder garden and 3 or 4 swimmers in the lower Foxton part. Nothing spectacular. All gear pretty quickly recovered. Everyone put back in, and finished the run. 22 boaters in total.


Other than the one swim, I thought the "let's get 16 boats eddy hopping through boulder garden" experiment went off quite well. I hope everyone had fun with it.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

just had to post in here, managed to not die in my demo Fun thanks to Dave and Marco's sage advice, got some good roll practice and a two foot scar on my paddle that ended after two knuckles ;-) 

I was honored to witness and capture that stellar line thru SM, thanks again guys, a great first paddle with you Dave, even tho it's taken years to get together on the water


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Got a new jefe. the seat was 2 inches too far south. Sweatin all the lines like a whore in church. Showin some newbies the sweet line in first steeps. I hit the last boof before the move to avoid the pinspot and got shot right. So I boofed right into the pin spot. Went up on the rocks and slip sideways back into the hole. Flipped and pinned for a second. Washed back into run out and rolled up in OK shape. Guess I got some oufittin to do.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Kent, did you wash out river right or left? I've always dreaded someone going there ever since my virgin run with you - looks really scary.
Joe


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Washed out river right. Pretty bad spot. Pretty suprised I didn't pin and swim. Tried to boof over it on the right side. Usually the boil will push you left and you can get a nice airplane left boof which puts you right past the pin spot. Prolly will be more conservative and stay left next time. Good times! How's school?



JCKeck1 said:


> Kent, did you wash out river right or left? I've always dreaded someone going there ever since my virgin run with you - looks really scary.
> Joe


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

School sure ain't no Baileyfest, but I'm enjoying the classes. Bronchs and regional nerve blocks on cadavers with ultrasound are the topics of the day. Texas on the other hand has yet to display a redeeming quality. Thank god that I'm out of here for the NF Payette and then the Big Pennington wedding in CO (hoping to sneak in a Gore lap). Can't wait to be back on the Frontrange, even if it's just for 48 hours. You can argue Frontrange vs West Slope until you're blue in the face, but the fact is that either beats the hell out of 95% of the rest of the USA....

Now lets see some 2nd Annual Tom footage!
Joe


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I think a few of the redeeming qualities of texas are the slack jaws and the starter jacket gappers on the ski hill! You gotta love them son's a bitches!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't get it? Some kind of joke?


----------



## 10grtkids (May 17, 2009)

*We have some Foxton Carnage ... wearing it proudly today!*

sorry, you'll have to fast forward if you're interested ... minute marker: 6:25 was a 3 boat pileup with a swim ... and 6:37 was cheek meeting rocks, successful roll and then 7 stitches. He can't wait to go again ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxJiMeqCHKI


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice footage! That's awesome to see all those young paddlers out there! Way to hang tough Dally!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Did that little guy take that beating and still roll up? Badass! I think my wife would shit herself, though.

Bailey is a favorite, wish I could have gotten over there. You would have had one more swim story to read, probably.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

A quick flip being lazy in the 1 steeps. Rolled up right between the uprights. Was a little too far right on the in-run to the big rock boof/slide move in Deer creek and got swamped a bit by the boil/eddyline. Slowed me enough that I took the drop just to the left of the fin rock in the bottom. Couldnt see anything but white fluff all around until I got passed the rock, then was suddenly out of that and just right of the "pointy" rock at the top of the last drop. Flipped in that (not sure what it all looked like, I was just hanging on) and rolled up sideways in the last little hole, surfing out easy. Didn't hit a single rock while upside down, sounds like I was lucky. Biggest bummer, my setting was off on my GoPro and I was just taking stills instead of pushing record. Was my first run and can't wait till I feel the mojo and can run SM.
Thanks again Ian for setting up such an amazing event!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Very cool kid video!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

That kid is tough as nails.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Full Face*

Nice vid. I boat low water on Boulder creek with my kid. I got about $5K tied up in the metal on her teeth now. I got her a full face this year.


----------

